# Wahl Bravara or Wahl Motion?



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm quite sure I've watched all the Wahl Bravara videos on YouTube, they do a great job of selling it -- is it everything they say it is in the real world? I know there are a lot of Andis lovers on this forum and would like to hear from people who have tried both. Which do you like better?

There is also the Wahl Motion which appears to be a step up from the Bravara. Apparently, neither clippers get hot which is a huge bonus!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have both. I have gone through 2 Bravuras and just got the Motion about 2 months ago. I use my clippers on 5-7 dogs a day 5 days a week so maybe they get worn out...but both of my Bravuras don't hold their charge for very long anymore and the blade gets hot now. One of them will randomly die and come back to life, or refuse to turn off. I have only had the Bravuras a year exactly...I have never dropped them so that is not the cause of their problems. 

My motion lives up to its description. It is SUPER quiet, hasn't gotten hot or even warm yet. It is very light, holds its charge and cuts with ease. But yesterday I don't know what was up with it, it would NOT turn off (I never dropped this clipper either). I took off the blade and let it run dead and once charged up it worked fine again. The only thing I don't like about it is the light indicator...once it gets orange and red, the light reflects on the dog and I always think I cut them. I learned to ignore it but occasionally on a white dog I have a mini heart attack. This clipper is much more comfortable to hold than the Bravura, but it is very long so if you are grooming a shorter dog you have to get creative while doing the sani trim lol. I also noticed this clipper doesn't get as much hair buildup under the blade as the Bravura which is awesome. 

Both are nice clippers and work well, but with the amount of work I use them for I'm assuming thats why they wear out so quickly and give me so many problems...or maybe I just have awful luck and am getting duds. I suggest buying the stainless steel attachment combs too, I love them.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you Michelle!! When I need it, I will get the Wahl Motion, it will be for my own personal pet so it won't get a whole lot of use, no where near as much as yours! 

I hope it goes on sale!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just curious Michelle, were your Bravuras, the newer Ion versions or the older models. I have one of each, and the Bravura Ion is significantly better at holding a charge. I groom my two poodles and the shorty jack when I can catch him, so my clippers are only in use a couple days a week; haven't had any problems with the power cutting off and on. I will say that I had a heck of a time cutting down Wilson's five inches of puppy coat... and it was not tangled at all, just thick. I pulled my old Andis out to get the job done. Love the Bravura for FFT, and just got the stainless steel comb set. Haven't even tried them yet, and was glad to hear that they are endorsed.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Charmed said:


> Just curious Michelle, were your Bravuras, the newer Ion versions or the older models. I have one of each, and the Bravura Ion is significantly better at holding a charge. I groom my two poodles and the shorty jack when I can catch him, so my clippers are only in use a couple days a week; haven't had any problems with the power cutting off and on. I will say that I had a heck of a time cutting down Wilson's five inches of puppy coat... and it was not tangled at all, just thick. I pulled my old Andis out to get the job done. Love the Bravura for FFT, and just got the stainless steel comb set. Haven't even tried them yet, and was glad to hear that they are endorsed.


Both are the older models. The ion models are slightly heavier and my wrist is constantly hurting/bugging me so I try to go as light as possible. I have a corded pair of Andis that I use for 7F and 5F shaves when I HAVE to, but it kills my wrist and I hate the bulkiness of the clipper and the cord is extremely annoying. Both the Bravura and Motion haven't given me problems clipping though long coats. They aren't powerful enough for the Great Pyrenees shave down I do though...the owner wants an A attachment comb all over (ridiculous right?) and my Andis has a lot more power for that job. I use both the Bravura and Motion on all the poodles I groom and they have always gone through without a problem...I switch between the two throughout the day. Once one dies I use the other, and plug in the dead one so I always have one to use. You can use them while plugged in too, but I can not stand cords so I don't do that unless I'm desperate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Love my bravura!!!

I use it for fft and for full body clipping with the stainless combs. Never use my andis unless my bravura is out of commission.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another Wahl Bravura (lithium ion) fan here! :thumb: I use them for FF&T and full body clipping with the stainless steel combs on my over-sized silver mini. I change his trim from a Scandinavian to a Miami (for summer) with no problem at all. I have extra blades to swap out if I even think they're getting warm. But that's not really been a problem. Just keep the blade clean and oiled. As an added plus, I find Wahl's customer service to be _excellent_, and speedy!:highfive2:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Love the wahl bravura too, I have the metal combs but haven't worked up the courage to do Abbey's body yet. So much easier for me to use this clipper for face and feet though.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I love my Bravura, too, and use both the stainless steel and the plastic combs and like them both. Though the stainless steel ones are really amazing. I've not had an issue with overheating but Oliver is a Toy (oversize but still a Toy). Mine is the lithium ion model.

The Bravuras are actually trimmers, not clippers, although they are often used as clippers because people like them so much. That might be why it could be tougher to get through a huge coat quickly with them. Btw, I'm no clipper/trimmer expert. This was info posted by a well known sharpener, Northern Tails . Here are his articles on the 5-in-1 blade, maintaining a Bravura, shear care, etc.:
clipper blade sharpening|scissor sharpening|clipper repair .


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am getting the hang of it. I used my new stainless steel combs on the Bravura and thought I would practice shortening rosettes from 4'' down to an inch. I kept trying different angles and all of a sudden hair started flying off. I really don't know what I did differently. Anyhow the clipping was going so well that I went ahead and shortened his pack. After that success, I tackled Wilson's thicker coat with a shorter stainless steel comb and buzzed right through his coat, too. Thank goodness, there is no way I was going to scissor those coats all summer long.


----------

